# 2 Piece Wooden Soap Dishes Wholesale



## 100%Natural (Jul 9, 2013)

I have been searching high and low for wholesale 2 piece wooden soap dishes and have come up empty thus far.  These are the dishes that have the tray underneath them with a dowel style dish that sits in the tray.  They seem to usually be made from Beech wood.

Does anyone know where to find these?


----------



## savonierre (Jul 9, 2013)

Is this what you were looking for?

http://www.organicuniverse.com/Natural-Wood-Two-Piece-Tray-(12-ct-case)


----------



## LuvOurNewf (Jul 9, 2013)

Try this;

www.soapania.com


----------



## 100%Natural (Jul 9, 2013)

savonierre said:


> Is this what you were looking for?
> 
> http://www.organicuniverse.com/Natural-Wood-Two-Piece-Tray-(12-ct-case)



Yes that is exactly what I'm looking for but their prices are far too high.  I wouldn't make a dime on those ones unfortunately!


----------



## 100%Natural (Jul 9, 2013)

LuvOurNewf said:


> Try this;
> 
> www.soapania.com



Thanks!  Their prices are much better than the above company, but they're sold out at the moment.  I'll definitely check back to see when they are back in stock.


----------



## 100%Natural (Jul 9, 2013)

I found some from FNWL that I've ordered.  Hopefully the quality is there because their pricing was reasonable!

I'm just waiting for my account to be set-up with Pendergrass as well.  It will be interesting to see what their pricing is too.


----------



## Busyfingers (Jul 9, 2013)

I purchased my 2 piece soap dish in bulk from here http://from nature with love nature with love.    Please forgive if I did this incorrectly.

Link doesn't work.


----------



## Busyfingers (Jul 9, 2013)

I guess we were doing it tog!  I am very pleased with these.  You will find that some are "stuck" together ( I think from the finish)  but with a little twist they come apart.


----------



## robtr31 (Jul 15, 2013)

Busyfingers said:


> I purchased my 2 piece soap dish in bulk from here http://from nature with love nature with love.    Please forgive if I did this incorrectly.
> 
> Link doesn't work.


 
this link works 

http://www.fromnaturewithlove.com/bathaccessories/product.asp?product_id=BH54


----------



## 100%Natural (Jul 15, 2013)

I just received a set of 10 that I ordered from FNWL and they look great!  I'm sure I can find them cheaper somewhere, but for now they should do well.

It's going to be hard to not keep them for ourselves..lol.


----------



## cmzaha (Jul 15, 2013)

100%Natural said:


> I found some from FNWL that I've ordered.  Hopefully the quality is there because their pricing was reasonable!
> 
> I'm just waiting for my account to be set-up with Pendergrass as well.  It will be interesting to see what their pricing is too.


 
Pendergrass Inc no longer carries wood soap dishes. They lost their supplier and it does not look like they are going to carry them again. I have been in contact with them for the past year and it is not promising. They used to sell wood dishes for $1.00 each. Single slated not double


----------



## SeldomSeenAcres (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks for these links. I've been looking all over the internet to find a place to order these dishes and could not find them at a good price.


----------



## ilovesoap2 (Jan 30, 2014)

FNWL is still out of stock.


----------

